

Tax Free in Paradise [Infographic] Australian Living in Phillippines - flagtheory
http://flagtheory.com/?p=1393

======
cpursley
One thing to note is Americans are taxed on their world-wide income,
regardless of residency. A virtual Berlin wall.

So, it's tricky for Americans unless you pull an Eduardo Saverin.

------
Paul12345534
The Philippines has good and bad. Don't go rushing in with rose-colored
glasses. Before rushing to move there, make yourself informed.

(Been there a number of times)

------
contingencies
Half this info is obvious, the other half is not well cited and it is a
commercial self-promotion (spam).

